# Sweet Dudley-CFGRR Special Needs Golden Boy



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a sweet boy. I hope that he is able to recover fully.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update on Dudley-this poor little guy can't seem to catch a break!*


*Vet's office just called. Poor guy doesn't seem to be getting any better. Keeping the bladder small now, as when they go to express the bladder, nothing comes out ... it is all leaking out due to incontinence. To make matters worse, he has digressed on the poo side as well. He is laying in his poo and pee. 

He is a chewer (I would be too if I were that bored) and he chewed up and ate part of his crate mat last night. He vomited some this morning, and the rest appears to be "coming out" as well. Dr. Williams isn't concerned but they are watching him carefully. 

They are trying to get him out more for exercise. They gave him a ball to play with in his crate. I asked if it would be good to drop off a Kong that could be stuff with things (or any other kind of safe bone/chew toy) to keep his chewing under control. Charman indicated that would be great. I think I have one at home that I can drop off. IF any of you have one that you could run over with some peanut butter or treats they can put in it that would be welcomed as well.

He doesn't seem to be getting any better at all. Seems to be digressing. She indicated that she thought that Dr Williams still might have something in mind for him.. and they are going at it day by day. 

*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Dudley is certainly in my thoughts. Poor baby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dudley is an awesome little guy too-he's very sweet, loving, fun loving, loves to play. He has nerve damage-CFGRR and the Vet is hoping this will heal with time. If not, we may not be able to place him or even put him in a foster home. Unfortunately a decision will have to be made, so we are all hoping for the best outcome for this special little guy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's so cute! I really hope this guy can pull through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:

Oh, no, POOR DUDLEY- we all have to pray for Dudley!!

He is so beautiful-poor guy-he is another Bink!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is a sweetie. Keeping fingers and paws crossed for Dudley.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers coming his way. He's a doll!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sweet Dudley, I hope he will be ok. Such a sweet face he has.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New update on Dudley-

This is what Dr. Willliams had to say about Dudley today-

He is doing about the same. He hasn't put the tube back in as there really is no point due to his incontinence issues. The one good piece of info is that he MAY be getting a bit more tone back to his bladder. Wants to continue to monitor him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dudley*

I will continue praying for sweet, sweet, Dudley.
What a beautiful boy-he deserves a loving family!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New update on Dudley-he is satrting to make progress-YES!

 CFGRR's President provided this update-

Got a call from the vet's office today. Some improvement! It appears his bladder is getting larger, which means he is holding his urine longer. They have definitely noticed less dribbling in his kennel run over the past few days! 

Still dropping poop now and then... 

But still.... some good news for a change!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God!!*

Sandy! Thank God! I was so worried and have been praying!

LOOK AT HAPPY FACE, DUDLEY!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Was thinking about Dudley the other day........glad to hear he's improving...hopefully he'll find his forever home soon!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Keep the good wishes and prayers coming for Dudley-he's such an awesome young Golden boy-he doesn't know there's anything wrong with him. 

If he continues to improve, hopefully he can be placed soon. It is just going to take time and lots of patience for him to heal. The person or family who adopts him will be very lucky as he is such a great little guy. He's very gentle, loving, and loves to play.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Dudley shows so much personality in those smiley-boy pictures of him!! He reminds me so much of my mom's dog, Skoker. Glad to hear he is making progress. I hope he finds his forever home soon! Paws are crossed.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a sweetheart! Hoping and praying he continues to improve!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Dudley is improving. He is a real cutie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dudley*

Will be praying Dudley improves enough so he can go to a foster/adoptive home!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Dudley's a cutie. I hope he'll continue to improve and get a foster home soon. You and CFGRR do such great work, Sandy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*New update on Dudley*-

This message was sent out by CFGRR's President to all our Volunteers yesterday.

Spoke with the vet's office yesterday. Dudley is doing about the same, BUT.. there may be a hint of hope. She was telling me there was a large puddle in his kennel a few days ago. Couldn't have been from dripping as there was too much. Also... there appears to be less poop as well. 

So... perhaps a tiny ray of hope. He is still in good spirits and everyone there seems to be loving him!

He loves visitors that take him outside for walks, so if anyone has time, please stop by and see him. He is a gem.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Prayers and good wishes coming for Dudley.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for the update on Dudley and I hope everything improves and he can go to a foster home very soon!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Didn't we have one go missing in that area recently?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nuttinbutgoldens*

Nuttinbutgoldens

I'm sure that Cape Fear checks for microchip, etc., but thanks for bringing it up.
Do you have a link or something about a Male Golden missing?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Dudley*



NuttinButGoldens said:


> Didn't we have one go missing in that area recently?


Dudley came into CFGRR's care at the end of January '10-he had been hit by a car and was found by a young couple on their way back from the Outer Banks laying in a ditch. 


All the required steps to locate his owners were done prior to CFGRR taking him into Rescue-we asked the person to have him scanned for a chip which was done, none was found. CFGRR then proceeded with the Owner Surrender even though he was a stray. 

Once he arrived at our Vet Clinic, he was scanned again for a chip, again, none was found.

Poor Dudley has been at the Vet clinic under going treatment and recovering since he arrived into Rescue in January-FIVE MONTHS now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Sweet Dudley*

*Great news today*-*WOO HOO!*

Two of the Vet clinic employees saw Dudley squat to go to the bathroom last night-it was a steady stream. This is huge progress for this llittle guy.

If he continues on this path of recovery, he will be released soon into a Foster home or to one of our approved applicants that is waiting for a young golden boy to adopt.

Keeping all PAWS CROSSED for our little guy!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh poor sweet Dudley. I am sending prayers that the improvements keep coming!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dudley*

Praying Dudley continues to "go" so this poor sweet boy that has been at the vet for 5 LONG MONTHS, can go to his foster home!!

You go, Dudley!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

How is Dudley doing?

Did he get to go to his foster home yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No Karen, Dudley is still at the Vet Clinic waiting to be released, there have been no new updates about him either.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for the update-I really hope Dudley is still doing well and will be going to his foster very soon!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:

Is there any improvement in Sweet Dudley?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No unfortuantely Dudley is still the same and is still at the Vet clinic. 

Fortunately he remains in great spirits and is adored by the staff at the Vet Clinic.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:

Thanks for the update on Dudley.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*New update on Dudley and New pictures*

I stopped by to see Duds yesterday morning. We went for a little walk, then sat outside on the "porch" for a bit. Attached are a couple updated pics of him. He is still in good spirits and doesn't seem to be depressed. How that can be after all these months just amazes me. He is a special little dog.
I took him a large pressed rawhide bone to occupy some time this week. Funny.. he didn't want to chew on it at all outside, but the minute we headed indoors, he was all about me giving it to him and him taking it back to his "place."
They said he is "posturing" to urinate more often..doesn't always come out though... but another baby step toward progress we hope!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for the p;ctures of Dudley and so glad you went to visit him and brought his HIS BONE.

I am praying he can go to a foster home soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*8/2/2010 Update on Dudley*

Dudley has started urinating and defecating on his own-he no longer needs to have his bladder expelled. He has been going on his own for over a week now. The Vet staff have been letting him go out into the fenced in area on his own without a leash.

I will have new picutres to post at the beginning of next week. 

If Dudley continues to do as well as he has been, he will either being going into a foster home or a permanent home very soon. No word on a release date from the Vet Clinic yet.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That's SUCH great news!!! Whenever I see his updates, I am so hopeful for good news! I'm so happy that he's seemingly turned a corner!! Yeah Dudley!!! What a special guy!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a wonderful update, and what a special dog to go through all this with his spirit intact. I hope a really special family will adopt this sweet boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Dudley truly is a special one - his spirit and now being able to overcome a major problem - wow! Sending warm thoughts that he gets to go to a home soon


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

What wonderful news!  Sooooo happy for Dudley!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

sandy

I am praying SO HARD for Dudley, such a trooper and a special boy!!
Praying he can go to his FOSTER HOME VERY SOON!!!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

So glad to hear that Dudley is recovering. You guys at Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue take wonderful care of special needs goldens. Hope Dudley finds a wonderful forever home like Bink did!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just read this! Wonderful news.....now he need a great home...this guy deserves it! Can't wait for the next good news on him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New picture of Dudley with a summer cut. No update yet on him being released from the Vet clinic, going to a foster or being placed.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

His latest pic made me LOL. He is such a sweet boy and has been through a lot. I, too, hope he finds a fantastic new home and life. I have a feeling that the staff at the vets want to keep him.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, they shaved him! I hope that he finds his forever home soon. He has such a sweet face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dudley is amazing-after all this time at the Vet clinic, he is still a very happy go lucky, fun loving little guy.

The reason for the hair cut was due to him being incontinent-he was laying in his urine, his coat was getting soaked and it wasn't possible for the Clinc staff to bath him daily. 

I got an update this a.m., the Vet wants to keep Dudley at the clinic a little longer to monitor his medications and the incontinence problem. There is a family interested in adopting him. They are currently out of town and a home visit has been scheduled for next week after they return. 

Dudley is one step closer to being placed in a home of his own.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news! All paws crossed that this will be Dudley's forever home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying that Dudley is able to go HOME soon. If any dog deserves a LOVING home, Dudley sure does, after all he's been through!!

I thought his incontinence was over now, that everything was working perfectly!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Any update on Dudley?


----------

